# Easy on the fingers.



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Nice review, thanks. I've been doing more rattle can jobs lately so I think I'll pick one of these up.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have had 1 of these for quite a long time. I love it! It is much easier to 'aim' and has made me a bigger fan of rattle can products. Try 1, you'll like it.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Where are you guys finding these?


----------



## SchotterWoodworking (Feb 7, 2010)

Big box stores, right next to the spray paint.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I'm blind, thanks. ;P
Looking tomorrow.


----------

